# Mario Kart Wii Tournament



## -Aaron (Feb 1, 2009)

This is the official The Bell Tree Mario Kart Tourney of 2009.

The rules are simple. We Race.
There is no restriction on who and what vehicle you choose.
Apparently, you can hack on MKW online. So, from this moment on, *NO HAX allowed*.
*NO GLITCHES** allowed either.*

Prizes:
*1st: 200,000 Bells, sponsored by Ryudo_Dragoon + 50,000 Bells from me. 
2nd: 30,000 Bells
3rd: 10,000 Bells
4th: Milk Case and Ice Cream Case*

<big><big><big><big><big><big>*PLEASE CHOOSE RANDOM WHEN PICKING STAGES.*</big></big></big></big></big></big>

It will take place on February 7, 2009, 4:00 P.M. Eastern Standard Time. I will post on this thread 30 minutes before the race begins so the participants can be notified. Also, I need someone to stream this tourney so that other members of The Bell Tree can watch.

Please post your FC's below.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 1, 2009)

Participants:

1. TravisTouchdown *[4382-2371-7229]*
2. Toookie *[2406-9631-4202]* 
3. xYoh *[3008-1157-1492]*
4. OPEN
5. Bananaoracle *[4811-8181-1489 ]*
6. Silverstorms  *[4296-3116-9296]*
7. Nikoking *[3008-3092-9690]*
8. Ryudo_Dragoon *[3738-1790-1576]*
9. Fernee *[4855-0595-6996]*
10. Horus *[0388-0352-2586]* (n.n)
11. John102 *[1977-0553-8797]*
12. Hub12 *[5241-2589-5826]*


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 1, 2009)

30k just to enter!?!?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 1, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> 30k just to enter!?!?


You'll get the money back anyway. Well, if you win.
I can abolish the entry fee if you want. But we'll have no prizes.
Unless it's alright with you and the other participants.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 1, 2009)

I think I am going to play it now. For fun.


----------



## toookie (Feb 1, 2009)

im down... why not have a 10,000 bell entry fee if 30,000 is too high. but either way count me in... 

Mario Kart #: 2406-9631-4202


----------



## MygL (Feb 1, 2009)

i wanna enter put me up ill give mah FC later


----------



## Fontana (Feb 2, 2009)

Will post FC later


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 2, 2009)

You can always have prizes, they just have to come out of your own wallet.

I have no problem giving people some rare furniture I no longer need as a prize.

And i'm totally doing this. I'll post my FC once I get home.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll enter too. I'll post my Fc later.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2009)

I updated the prize list.
Sorry if it looks small.
It's all I can afford now.


----------



## Fernee (Feb 2, 2009)

ill join just lemme make 30k


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

done =3 my FC on my siggy on the spoiler thingy


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2009)

Fernee said:
			
		

> ill join just lemme make 30k


No need. Entry fee is abolished.


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Fernee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww oh well i would payed the 30k


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Fail prizes are fail. l:
I'll come. *hopes teh black yoshi doesn't join* >.<

I'll pay 1st 200k if I'm in this tournament. c:

Found it. 
MKW FC:3738-1790-1576


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 2, 2009)

OH OH OH! ME ME ME!  I will record for Youtube or stream it!

My Code: 3008-3092-9690


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> OH OH OH! ME ME ME!  I will record for Youtube or stream it!
> 
> My Code: 3008-3092-9690


Sweet. Thanks man!


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Fail prizes are fail. l:
> I'll come. *hopes teh black yoshi doesn't join* >.<
> 
> I'll pay 1st 200k if I'm in this tournament. c:
> ...


Thanks! It kinda sucks being broke.
u.u
If only the people who bid on my auction just picked up their items....


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 2, 2009)

You're Welcome.  I'm always up for a good 'ol game of Mario Kart Wii anyways.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess you can put 1st place prize to be 50,000+200k payed by ryudo_dragoon
mmk?

lmao, if i get first, i get no moneys. o:
I'm wagering on myself but have no gain. D:


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't really care about the prizes, so If I win then you can choose the rank below 1st place (If I get 1st place that is.)


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I guess you can put 1st place prize to be 50,000+200k payed by ryudo_dragoon
> mmk?
> 
> lmao, if i get first, i get no moneys. o:
> I'm wagering on myself but have no gain. D:


Like heck you'll get first.
I'll get that 200k for I hax with Rosalina C=


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 2, 2009)

Wait, Hacks are allowed?  *Gets Prepared with millions of hacks*.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think hax should be banned... 

Well I think mah daisy will kick some butt. >
So are you ALSO gonna pay first 50k, I was Adding 200k to 1st place prize, NOT substituting.

I no pay hax, make your own money Niko. o=
Then gimme. c=<


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never knew could hack MKW.
I was just exaggerating my skill. n.n
Also, changed.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God, I hate infinite blue shells... and infinite lightnings... and infinite TCs... and infinite mega shrooms...

:b

PLEASE ADD THESE RULES
No using the grumble volcano glitch.
No using the mushroom gorge glitch.
All other SCs allowed.


----------



## Fernee (Feb 2, 2009)

kool in that case my fc is in my sig


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. These exist?
Elaborate please.
Also, changing rules.


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2009)

i should be able to come. Ryudo going down.  =)


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> i should be able to come. Ryudo going down.  =)


xD yea everybody vs ryudo!!


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 2, 2009)

Think Again John,  Ryudo is an awesome Mario Kart Racer.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 2, 2009)

It looks like he hasn't heard of me.
But still, I'm garbage and my wins are mostly BS.
You'll probably see them.


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Think Again John,  Ryudo is an awesome Mario Kart Racer.


i know, that doesn't mean he's the best though.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far from it, I could easily name a few ppl better than me.
Charlie Rizzo
Mischief
SNeaK
Dark563

Well I tie or crush most else I've raced. :s
Aw, I want to invite LatinDatkrai, it's been ages since I raced him. o:

Only Waluigi seems to compete against me here (so far) but I still kicked his butt. :b
You're pretty good though. And don't spam my favorite stage, mmk?

If it wasn't for my dam ac addiction, I'd be in the NDA and not on this site. :/
My addiction for ACCF kinda killed my chance of joining....


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there all fixed


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Race me now, 1 v 1, I dare you, I'm about to go to bed, be fast, k.
If you say no, u r chickenwuss. :b


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAOOO lolz u forgot 1


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, wth?


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i would but it's to late, i can take being called a, what was it a chickenwuss? Friday's better for me.


----------



## Horus (Feb 2, 2009)

oh hell yeah 

0388-0352-2586

i'm going to need to practice, havn't played this game in forever XD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine chicken wuss, but you vs me, tomorrow, mmk?
Now I'ma play mkds far past my bed time until I pass out. o:


----------



## Horus (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololololol

i like doing that 

screw sleep, i'll do that in math! >


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do that in history. o:
But still pass with nice grades... somehow. 0.o


----------



## Horus (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me two o.o

although i just look at my math book to see what we're doing  or just pay my friend by giving him a starburst, and he does it for me


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2009)

sadly i have an english project to work on tonght. tomorrow possible for a race, i'll pm you when i'm ready.


----------



## MygL (Feb 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> sadly i have an english project to work on tonght. tomorrow possible for a race, i'll pm you when i'm ready.


I WANNA JOIN ur matches since 1 vs 1 sounds alittle boring xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> sadly i have an english project to work on tonght. tomorrow possible for a race, i'll pm you when i'm ready.


PM me when you wish to die race. c:

I do hope that your VR is... Over 9000?
Dumb joke before bed. 
Good night to all, even chicken wuss.


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope your VR is over 9999 otherwise u wont have a chance.  (that's a joke for u who don't know that you can't get over 9999).


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Niko's VR is over 9999, you have been ownd. :b


----------



## John102 (Feb 2, 2009)

it'll be a pleasure to beat you down i mean race you then. this will be my final post for the night because sadly, i cant sleep through Spanish tomorrow :'( .


----------



## Horus (Feb 3, 2009)

like ryudo, can you pm me a hour ahead?  

(oh btw sense you said whorus and then crossed it out you owe me $20, its copywrited)


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 3, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 100000vr because my game was configured by Nintendo to be a special edition called "Mario Kart Wii: Niko's Edition".


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 3, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> like ryudo, can you pm me a hour ahead?
> 
> (oh btw sense you said whorus and then crossed it out you owe me $20, its copywrited)


Race me. 

BUMP, ppls, join!


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just realized, do you guys have to add each other or do I just have to add all of you and you guys join in?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 4, 2009)

You have to add us and we add you. lmao


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 4, 2009)

I JOIN!


----------



## John102 (Feb 4, 2009)

I join also!!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm bored. :l
Anyone wanna race me?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll race you Ryudo.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey travis, i'll get your info to you by tonight at the earliest.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's mine : 4296-3116-9296


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 5, 2009)

My fc = 4811 - 8181 - 1489


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2009)

Bump, removed some people from the list, and added my FC.
4382-2371-7229.

Also, 30 minutes before the tourney, I will see if everyone is online. If not, I will hold practice sessions until people message in this thread that they are ready. By the time 4 P.M comes, the tourney will begin, and everyone who is not ready will not be able to participate.


----------



## SuperKKSlider (Feb 6, 2009)

Im willing to sponsor the event and donate all the prize money.


----------



## John102 (Feb 6, 2009)

why's my name taken off? i want to join!


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> why's my name taken off? i want to join!


You didn't post your FC.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2009)

SuperKKSlider said:
			
		

> Im willing to sponsor the event and donate all the prize money.


That's my job.


----------



## John102 (Feb 6, 2009)

o can i stil join? i'll post my FC


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 6, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> o can i stil join? i'll post my FC


Then post it.


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

ooo this still going if so then yayayayaya tommorrow is going to be!!!! =D


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 7, 2009)

I missed this.  I was too busy ;(


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I missed this.  I was too busy ;(


There are still some open spots.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 7, 2009)

Whyd you cross me out? Im still racing......



Ok...fine....I'll go check my Fc......


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 7, 2009)

Nevermind, he's still hosting it.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok my fc is 5241-2589-5826


----------



## PaJami (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd like to enter, but I think I'll be gone at 4:00 eastern :/


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Bumping this up, adding everyone, and going online.
Join me if you please.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there anyspaces, just to fll them?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Is there anyspaces, just to fll them?


Yes. Just put in your FC. I'll take off Waluigi off the list.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

It's starting now?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, hold on. Gotta find my code


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

It is 1246-8879-9061

I've added TT, is that i really need to?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> It is 1246-8879-9061
> 
> I've added TT, is that i really need to?


All you have to do is add me. Then I'll make the tourney room.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOne


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

Are you guys going to use bikes or karts?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

I'ma use a car... but is this going ahead then?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

It hasn't started yet. 

Just wait for just under 2 hours.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

Um.. ok.
I'll go do something else for now.
I'll no doubt be in the irc if anything happens.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Alright I added travis, i'll be here for the next few hours so I know when this starts.


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

can someone tell when is starting cuz im brawlin now


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

in 1 hour and 30 minutes....i think


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

Right, something has come up and I cannot participate.
I still added Travis, so maybe next time/


----------



## John102 (Feb 7, 2009)

srry it took me so long to post my FC but here it is  1977-0553-8797


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Right, something has come up and I cannot participate.
> I still added Travis, so maybe next time/


Aww. Alrighty then.


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

just to let people know my name on MKW is "Red Spark" because it won't let me use Horus on wifi lolol


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> just to let people know my name on MKW is "Red Spark" because it won't let me use Horus on wifi lolol


Looooooooooool.
They don't even allow fat.
I had a Mii named "YourfatGF" and it said that I cannot use it.


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

silly Nintendo, teenagers play your games too


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully, Niko shows up D:
Also, I'll post when we're starting >:3


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright I'm going to go practice because i suck, and add you


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay


----------



## AnimalStudent (Feb 7, 2009)

Is it too late to join the Tournament?


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

wait, do we need to add everyone? or just Travis?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> wait, do we need to add everyone? or just Travis?


I think you only need to add me.


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> wait, do we need to add everyone? or just Travis?


I think just Travis.


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

meow


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

uhmm k im getting on now


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

travis did u add me??

srry for doubl post


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 7, 2009)

Why would anyone wanna choose no pay over pay? I chose no pay.. lol I don't have money anyway.. well, it's all for Nook. (and some for me) <_<


----------



## Placktor (Feb 7, 2009)

is anyone gonna stream this/ record this because i would like to see it


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

In about 10 minutes, the practice will begin. ^______^


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> is anyone gonna stream this/ record this because i would like to see it


Niko said he would ^o^


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> In about 10 minutes, the practice will begin. ^______^


What's going on in the practice?


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

has travis even added anyone yet?


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

toookie said:
			
		

> has travis even added anyone yet?


He hasent added me yet.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> In about 10 minutes, the practice will begin. ^______^


huh???


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Practice is just random races until everyone shows up, and yes, I have added all of you.
I'm going online now.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> toookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have.


----------



## StbAn (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to participate send me a PM if I can


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay cant wait for practice add me when u get on travis


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just looked on my friends and your still a question mark....

I'll check again.

EDIT: Alright, I see you now.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

*<big><big><big><big><big><big>IF ANYONE HAS ISSUES, I WILL BE BACK HERE BEFORE TE TOURNEY BEGINS.</big></big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 7, 2009)

WAIT IT STARTS IN 15 min right?


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

yes im having issues -_____________- when i try to join it freezed and i had to turn off my wii and when i finally get in the race already started -___________________________-


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

Karts ftw!

Baby luigi wins!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 7, 2009)

WAIT WHO DO I ADD?


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

still says your not added travis :\


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

NEW RULES GUYS!

PLEASE CHOOSE RANDOM WHEN PICKING STAGES PLEASE.


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> WAIT WHO DO I ADD?


travis we all going to add travis


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

try goin to nintendo wfc 1 player not mario kart channel im in we're waiting on people still


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

ok it says your hosting a game but i can't join :\


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah we jsut got disconnected give him a sec i guess


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> NEW RULES GUYS!
> 
> PLEASE CHOOSE RANDOM WHEN PICKING STAGES PLEASE.


You should add this to the main page, if you already haven't.

Yeah, it says he's not on wifi right now.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> still says your not added travis :\


No wayy...alright. Lemme double check your FC.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

AH DISCONNECTED!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like we all got disconnected.


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never mind Travis


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

Who's Aaron?


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who's Aaron?


its Travis


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Tourney is starting.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's getting owned.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Alright give me a sec.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Told you I wasn't good.


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

disconnecyted when i tryed to join


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 points in three races.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 7, 2009)

Wait for me!


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

uuupss srry


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Wait, everyone isn't there yet.....or are they?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 7, 2009)

GUYS WAIT FER ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Dude, you should of waited....now only half the people are here.

Alright, so how long does this last for?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

Second!


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

we're racing =|


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

How many rounds of this is there?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 7, 2009)

-_-*........Am i racing or what?


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

trav... how many roudns are ther =O


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

im getting }PWNED!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

Stupid items! They really hate me today.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 7, 2009)

it started :O I was gonna enter....

too late


----------



## MygL (Feb 7, 2009)

ahh i think i quit now i just suck alot and my wifi is gey so if any1 wants to brawl later im in but in like 2 - 5 hours


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey guys....did you add up your points?


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

done?


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah 

40
42
31
---
113


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Stupid items! They really hate me today.


did you see me... -.-

every time i started doing good i would get screwed over in all 3 races


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Ummmm....no, I didn't even know the rules.

I got 3rd twice and 2nd last round.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hey guys....did you add up your points?


errrr......no.

But i'm 99% sure i came second.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and i'm 98% sure I came in third.


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 97% i came in 5th or 6th

I'm sticking to brawl


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On DK summit I was sure I would win. I was in first, had a shell to protect myself and a mushroom to dodge a blue shell.

First I get him by lightning.

5 seconds later I get hit by a blue shell.

Then i get hit by a red shell as I do the shortcut and fall to my doom.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

You guys...I was dead last it all races except Mushroom Gorge.


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl

ok i got the star, i was doing great in Bowser's castle and has soon has it ends i run into a fake box i didn't even see


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

lol i saw the blue shell hit u


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me of the last race, I was 2nd and then suddenly I get hit by a red shell after I fired my only one, then not sure who (think it was you silver :O) knocked me off the bridge and put me in last place with no chance of catching up :O

Although, even if I won I don't know if it would of mattered, maybe I would of gotten 2nd.


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 7, 2009)

I keep missing out on these tourney's


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> You guys...I was dead last it all races except Mushroom Gorge.


It's ok. You did your best.

I sound like a teacher  >_<


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> You guys...I was dead last it all races except Mushroom Gorge.


LAWL


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

the ONLY course i did good in was Moonview Highway, i owned in that course


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

On the second Mushroom Gorge race I got hit by a bullet bill a metre away from the finish line.

And that was me who pushed you off the bridge. Whoops.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear...well anyway...I completely screwed up in this tourney so, I'll give the participants a prize each.


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm rich enough in accf i don't need any prize <_<


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

I still don't have my prize from the SSBB tourney.

I want my 500k!


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so basically what you're saying is i dont get the 200k  :'(


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't want or need a prize. I raced for fun


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 7, 2009)

toookie said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should still give the prizes out though....and I'll be more then happy to take silver's prize for him  B)


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> toookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take it. I still got my prize from the SSBB tourney.


----------



## toookie (Feb 7, 2009)

meh either way it was fun... should do it again soon ^.^


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 7, 2009)

toookie said:
			
		

> meh either way it was fun... should do it again soon ^.^


You won two out of three


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 7, 2009)

toookie said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Ryudo_Dragoon told me that he'll give out the 200k.
I was only supposed to give out 50k for the 1st place people.


----------



## Charlie Rizzo (Feb 8, 2009)

Is this over?

I wanted


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 8, 2009)

Charlie Rizzo said:
			
		

> Is this over?
> 
> I wanted


It's over. You were a day late.


----------



## Charlie Rizzo (Feb 8, 2009)

nooo 

Next time then


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 8, 2009)

WHERE'S MUH 40K!?!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> toookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My damned router had something wrong with it. -.-"

Well I did say I'd pay if I was in......... how bout this, the person who got first will race me, 1 v 1, if you win (1GP, using the thread's rules) you get 200k, being how I didn't get a fair chance and cause I said I'd pay if I was in and I kinda wasn't. -.-"

But if you lose to me... you no get moneys. o:

And Charlie, I know you'd beat me, I won't even bother. :/
I rarely see you online though. o:

I think I can do the race tomorrow. c:


----------

